# Venice



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Anhone doin anything on the Venice pier? Sharks? Spanish?kings? Any info would be appreciated !


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Youngbuck757. said:


> Anhone doin anything on the Venice pier? Sharks? Spanish?kings? Any info would be appreciated !


I haven't heard of much going on with maybe one reel buzzed per day. There using trolley rigs down there so bring your pin rig stuff if you want to fish for the kings/tarpon:fishing:


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

smacks fanatic said:


> I haven't heard of much going on with maybe one reel buzzed per day. There using trolley rigs down there so bring your pin rig stuff if you want to fish for the kings/tarpon:fishing:


I fish most of the obx pier and some in VB . Do they pin rig like we do up here or do they do it different . I use a 12' tica with a shimano torium 14 as and anchor and a TLD25 with a 5'6" Lami standup.is that what they use or will I get some puzzled looks haha thanks


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Youngbuck757. said:


> I fish most of the obx pier and some in VB . Do they pin rig like we do up here or do they do it different . I use a 12' tica with a shimano torium 14 as and anchor and a TLD25 with a 5'6" Lami standup.is that what they use or will I get some puzzled looks haha thanks


Believe it or not, they do fish like that! I know alot of piers on the OBX will stand their anchor rods up in a PVC pipe, and they do that down at venice also :fishing:


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

smacks fanatic said:


> Believe it or not, they do fish like that! I know alot of piers on the OBX will stand their anchor rods up in a PVC pipe, and they do that down at venice also :fishing:


Sony said one reel buzzed each day what do u mean? Like on the pins?tarpon?king?cobia?jacks? What's the best bait for the pin down there


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Youngbuck757. said:


> Sony said one reel buzzed each day what do u mean? Like on the pins?tarpon?king?cobia?jacks? What's the best bait for the pin down there


Something grabs a bait about once/twice a day whether it be a king, tarpon, or shark. The best bait is probably going to be a lady fish, or a nice little threadfin. If you want a threadfin, toss a sabiki right next to the pier and jig it up and down. Throw out a normal bottom rig with shrimp for a lady fish.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Do they not catch many cobia there ?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Youngbuck757. said:


> Do they not catch many cobia there ?


Im sure they have caught cobia there before, but as for myself, I have only caught a schoolie king, and a 5 foot shark. Its a nice pier and you do not have to pay to fish! Water depth is really nice at the end (15 to 18 feet deep depending on tides), so I wont be surprised if you hook up with something!:fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Youngbuck757. said:


> Do they not catch many cobia there ?


It's not cobia season right now


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

just spent a week in the area, lots of LARGE spanish mackeral and snook roaming the beaches...kings and sharks are also around...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> It's not cobia season right now


There are always Cobia in the Gulf waters. Can't speak specifically for Venice pier - only been there twice - but they probably catch more cobia over there in the Gulf of Mexico than anywhere. Us unlucky bastards over here on the Atlantic coast of Florida only get 2 good chances a year to grab them during bait runs. I guess that must be the time when they are on their way in and out of your waters.

Raymo - Spanish mack fishing is hot there, but keep in mind you don't have a snook season right now. (Catch and release) We like throwing 1/4 oz round yellow jig heads with a white piece of anything, about 1 1/2" long. Just throw, fast twitch, fast retrieve. Or, a cork bobber with a a pilchard or threadfin hanging down about 16". Or even livelining shrimp or bait.


----------

